# noch mal ne kleine frage zu leerboxen



## Leitmayr (29 August 2011)

hallo,
wenn ich bei step 7 lite  eine leerbox einfüge kann ich ja verschiedene 
Funktionen auswählen .nun die frage da gibts doch bestimmt irgendwo ne tabelle für was die abkürzungen stehen (glaub ich habe mal eine gesehen weiß leider nicht mehr wo ?)
mfg.
Sebastian
P.S danke an alle für die immer sehr hilfreiche und freundliche /geduldige  unterstützung bei meinen größeren oder kleineren Problemen  (sowohlt praktisch (hardware)alsauch theoretisch(programmierung) :sm24:


----------



## fuss (29 August 2011)

Hallo Leitmayr,

wähle die eingefügte Leerbox aus und drücke F1 (Hilfe) auf deiner Tastatur. 
Wähle dann 
FUP-Operationen Übersicht 
... sortiert nach deutscher Mnemonik (SIMATIC)

da sollte alles stehen was du brauchst!

Gruss der Fuss


----------



## Leitmayr (29 August 2011)

*nix*

geht bei mir irgenwie nich da kommt blos des (siehe anhan)


----------



## vierlagig (29 August 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> geht bei mir irgenwie nich da kommt blos des (siehe anhan)



könnte an lite liegen


```
Deutsche
Mnemonik	Englische
Mnemonik	Operation/Funktion	Beschreibung
&	&	Bitverknüpfung	UND-Verknüpfung 
>=1	>=1	Bitverknüpfung	ODER-Verknüpfung 
=	=	Bitverknüpfung	Zuweisung 
#	#	Bitverknüpfung	Konnektor 
---|	---|	Bitverknüpfung	Binären Eingang einfügen 
---o|	---o|	Bitverknüpfung	Binären Eingang negieren 
== 0	== 0	Statusbits	Ergebnisbits 
<> 0	<> 0	Statusbits	Ergebnisbits 
> 0	> 0	Statusbits	Ergebnisbits 
< 0	< 0	Statusbits	Ergebnisbits 
>= 0	>= 0	Statusbits	Ergebnisbits 
<= 0	<= 0	Statusbits	Ergebnisbits 
ABS	ABS	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden des Absolutwertes einer Gleitpunktzahl 
ACOS	ACOS	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden von trigonometrischen Funktionen von Winkeln als Gleitpunktzahlen 
ADD_DI	ADD_DI	Festpunkt-Funktion	Ganze Zahlen addieren (32 Bit) 
ADD_I	ADD_I	Festpunkt-Funktion	Ganze Zahlen addieren (16 Bit) 
ADD_R	ADD_R	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Gleitpunktzahlen addieren 
ASIN	ASIN	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden von trigonometrischen Funktionen von Winkeln als Gleitpunktzahlen 
ATAN	ATAN	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden von trigonometrischen Funktionen von Winkeln als Gleitpunktzahlen 
BCD_DI	BCD_DI	Umwandler	BCD-Zahl in Ganzzahl (32 Bit) wandeln 
BCD_I	BCD_I	Umwandler	BCD-Zahl in Ganzzahl (16 Bit) wandeln 
BIE	BR	Statusbits	Störungsbit BIE-Register 
CALL	CALL	Programmsteuerung	FC/SFC aufrufen ohne Parameter 
CALL_FB	CALL_FB	Programmsteuerung	FB als Box aufrufen 
CALL_FC	CALL_FC	Programmsteuerung	FC als Box aufrufen 
CALL_SFB	CALL_SFB	Programmsteuerung	System-FB als Box aufrufen 
CALL_SFC	CALL_SFC	Programmsteuerung	System-FC als Box aufrufen 
CEIL	CEIL	Umwandler	Aus Gleitpunktzahl nächsthöhere Ganzzahl erzeugen 
CMP ?  D	CMP ?  D	Vergleicher	Ganze Zahlen vergleichen (32 Bit) 
CMP ?  I	CMP ?  I	Vergleicher	Ganze Zahlen vergleichen (16 Bit) 
CMP ?  R	CMP ?  R	Vergleicher	Gleitpunktzahlen vergleichen 
COS	COS	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden von trigonometrischen Funktionen von Winkeln als Gleitpunktzahlen 
DI_BCD	DI_BCD	Umwandler	Ganzzahl (32 Bit) in BCD-Zahl wandeln 
DI_R	DI_R	Umwandler	Ganzzahl (32 Bit) in Gleitpunktzahl wandeln 
DIV_DI	DIV_DI	Festpunkt-Funktion	Ganze Zahlen dividieren (32 Bit) 
DIV_I	DIV_I	Festpunkt-Funktion	Ganze Zahlen dividieren (16 Bit) 
DIV_R	DIV_R	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Gleitpunktzahlen dividieren 
EXP	EXP	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden des Exponentialwerts einer Gleitpunktzahl 
FLOOR	FLOOR	Umwandler	Aus Gleitpunktzahl nächstniedere Ganzzahl erzeugen 
I_BCD	I_BCD	Umwandler	Ganzzahl (16 Bit) in BCD-Zahl wandeln 
I_DI	I_DI	Umwandler	Ganzzahl (16 Bit) in Ganzzahl (32 Bit) wandeln 
INV_I	INV_I	Umwandler	Einer-Komplement zu Ganzzahl (16 Bit) erzeugen 
INV_DI	INV_DI	Umwandler	Einer-Komplement zu Ganzzahl (32 Bit) erzeugen 
JMP	JMP	Sprünge	Springe im Baustein absolut 
JMP	JMP	Sprünge	Springe im Baustein wenn 1 (bedingt) 
JMPN	JMPN	Sprünge	Springe im Baustein wenn 0 (bedingt) 
LABEL	LABEL	Sprünge	Sprungmarke 
LN	LN	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden des natürlichen Logarithmus einer Gleitpunktzahl 
MCR>	MCR>	Programmsteuerung	Master Control Relay ausschalten 
MCR<	MCR<	Programmsteuerung	Master Control Relay einschalten 
MCRA	MCRA	Programmsteuerung	Master Control Relay Anfang 
MCRD	MCRD	Programmsteuerung	Master Control Relay Ende 
MOD_DI	MOD_DI	Festpunkt-Funktion	Divisionsrest gewinnen (32 Bit) 
MOVE	MOVE	Verschieben	Wert übertragen 
MUL_DI	MUL_DI	Festpunkt-Funktion	Ganze Zahlen multiplizieren (32 Bit) 
MUL_I	MUL_I	Festpunkt-Funktion	Ganze Zahlen multiplizieren (16 Bit) 
MUL_R	MUL_R	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Gleitpunktzahlen multiplizieren 
N	N	Bitverknüpfung	Flanke 1 ->  0 abfragen 
NEG	NEG	Bitverknüpfung	Signalflanke 1 -> 0 abfragen 
NEG_DI	NEG_DI	Umwandler	Zweier-Komplement zu Ganzzahl (32 Bit) erzeugen 
NEG_I	NEG_I	Umwandler	Zweier-Komplement zu Ganzzahl (16 Bit) erzeugen 
NEG_R	NEG_R	Umwandler	Vorzeichen einer Gleitpunktzahl wechseln 
OPN	OPN	DB-Aufruf	Datenbaustein öffnen 
OS	OS	Statusbits	Störungsbit Überlauf gespeichert 
OV	OV	Statusbits	Störungsbit Überlauf 
P	P	Bitverknüpfung	Flanke 0 -> 1 abfragen 
POS	POS	Bitverknüpfung	Signalflanke 0 -> 1 abfragen 
R	R	Bitverknüpfung	Ausgang rücksetzen 
RET	RET	Programmsteuerung	Springe zurück 
ROL_DW	ROL_DW	Schieben/Rotieren	Links rotieren 32 Bit 
ROR_DW	ROR_DW	Schieben/Rotieren	Rechts rotieren 32 Bit 
ROUND	ROUND	Umwandler	Zahl runden 
RS	RS	Bitverknüpfung	Flipflop rücksetzen setzen 
S	S	Bitverknüpfung	Ausgang setzen 
SA	SF	Zeiten	Zeit als Ausschaltverzögerung starten 
SAVE	SAVE	Bitverknüpfung	Verknüpfungsergebnis in BIE-Register laden 
S_AVERZ	S_OFFDT	Zeiten	Zeit als Ausschaltverzögerung parametrieren und starten 
SE	SD	Zeiten	Zeit als Einschaltverzögerung starten 
S_EVERZ	S_ODT	Zeiten	Zeit als Einschaltverzögerung parametrieren und starten 
SHL_DW	SHL_DW	Schieben/Rotieren	Links schieben 32 Bit 
SHL_W	SHL_W	Schieben/Rotieren	Links schieben 16 Bit 
SHR_DI	SHR_DI	Schieben/Rotieren	Ganzzahl rechts schieben (32 Bit) 
SHR_DW	SHR_DW	Schieben/Rotieren	Rechts schieben 32 Bit 
SHR_I	SHR_I	Schieben/Rotieren	Ganzzahl rechts schieben (16 Bit) 
SHR_W	SHR_W	Schieben/Rotieren	Rechts schieben 16 Bit 
SI	SP	Zeiten	Zeit als Impuls starten 
S_IMPULS	S_PULSE	Zeiten	Zeit als Impuls parametrieren und starten 
SIN	SIN	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden von trigonometrischen Funktionen von Winkeln als Gleitpunktzahlen 
SQR	SQR	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden des Quadrats einer Gleitpunktzahl 
SQRT	SQRT	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden der Quadratwurzel einer Gleitpunktzahl 
SR	SR	Bitverknüpfung	Flipflop setzen rücksetzen 
SS	SS	Zeiten	Zeit als speichernde Einschaltverzögerung starten 
S_SEVERZ	S_ODTS	Zeiten	Zeit als speichernde Einschaltverzögerung parametrieren und starten 
SUB_DI	SUB_DI	Festpunkt-Funktion	Ganze Zahlen subtrahieren (32 Bit) 
SUB_I	SUB_I	Festpunkt-Funktion	Ganze Zahlen subtrahieren (16 Bit) 
SUB_R	SUB_R	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Gleitpunktzahlen subtrahieren 
SV	SE	Zeiten	Zeit als verlängerten Impuls starten 
S_VIMP	S_PEXT	Zeiten	Zeit als verlängerten Impuls parametrieren und starten 
SZ	SC	Zähler	Zähleranfangswert setzen 
TAN	TAN	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden von trigonometrischen Funktionen von Winkeln als Gleitpunktzahlen 
TRUNC	TRUNC	Umwandler	Ganze Zahl erzeugen 
UO	UO	Statusbits	Störungsbit Ungültige Operation 
WAND_DW	WAND_DW	Wortverknüpfung	UND verknüpfen 32 Bit 
WAND_W	WAND_W	Wortverknüpfung	UND verknüpfen 16 Bit 
WOR_DW	WOR_DW	Wortverknüpfung	ODER verknüpfen 32 Bit 
WOR_W	WOR_W	Wortverknüpfung	ODER verknüpfen 16 Bit 
WXOR_DW	WXOR_DW	Wortverknüpfung	EXKLUSIV ODER verknüpfen 32 Bit 
WXOR_W	WXOR_W	Wortverknüpfung	EXKLUSIV ODER verknüpfen 16 Bit 
XOR	XOR	Bitverknüpfung	EXKLUSIV-ODER-Verknüpfung 
ZAEHLER	S_CUD	Zähler	Parametrieren und vorwärts-/rückwärtszählen 
ZR	CD	Zähler	Rückwärtszählen 
Z_RUECK	S_CD	Zähler	Parametrieren und  rückwärtszählen 
ZV	CU	Zähler	Vorwärtszählen 
Z_VORW	S_CU	Zähler	Parametrieren und vorwärtszählen
```


----------



## PN/DP (29 August 2011)

Aus dem Handbuch "Programmieren mit STEP 7 Lite V3.0"


> *6.3.6.2 Regeln für die Eingabe von FUP-Anweisungen*
> 
> Die Beschreibung der Sprache "FUP" finden Sie im Handbuch _FUP für S7-300/400
> – Bausteine programmieren_ oder in der Online-Hilfe zu FUP.


Das FUP-Handbuch gibt es hier:
Referenzhandbuch: Funktionsplan (FUP) für S7-300/400
Eine Gesamtübersicht aller FUP-Operationen ist im Anhang A. Im Anhang B sind Programmierbeispiele.

Harald


----------



## Leitmayr (29 August 2011)

*hi*

hallo haralld, 
du hast irgendwie die anhänge vergessen.
mfg.
sebastian


----------



## PN/DP (29 August 2011)

Hallo Sebastian,

mit "Anhang A ..." sind die Anhänge im verlinkten FUP-Handbuch gemeint.



Leitmayr schrieb:


> geht bei mir irgenwie nich da kommt blos des (siehe anhan)


In dieser Gesamthilfe links in den Reiter "Inhalt" gehen, da sollte es auch bei Step7 Lite ganz unten ein Thema "Aufruf von Referenzhilfen (KOP, FUP, AWL ...)" geben.



Direkterer Weg zur Sprachbeschreibung:
Im *Bausteineditor* im Codeteil ein FUP-Element markieren und F1 drücken.
Oder im *Bausteineditor* ins Menü "Hilfe" gehen.

Harald


----------

